# spearfishin' 10-2



## kTkGreenGo (Oct 2, 2007)

I wanna do a lil fd spearfishin today... anyone down?


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

FD?


----------



## kTkGreenGo (Oct 2, 2007)

freediving. i didnt go noone got up with me... and that would be a dumb thing to do by myself.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

where would you go?


----------



## kTkGreenGo (Oct 2, 2007)

it all matters man theres a couple spots around here.


----------

